# When Fur Enters the World [Chapter 1-2 Update]



## Illsent (May 29, 2017)

Author's Note(s): Just so you aren't confused, at the very beginning there are no furries (or "Anthros" as people call them in-universe, because in-universe there is no such thing as the furry community, like how in The Walking Dead, "Zombies" have never been heard of). You'll know when they enter the story.
Make sure to leave feedback! I _really_ want to know how well I'm doing. Without feedback and criticism I won't get any better.

I have written a mature version, for when I want to add something a little more... "explicit", but not every chapter will have a mature version, and the ones that do won't have very many changes, so it's not like you finish this, then go read that to see how different it is, because it's pretty much just reading the same story with a few bits of added dialogue or the like. www.furaffinity.net: When Fur Enters the World (Mature Ver) [Chapter 1] by Illsent

*
Chapter 1: Figuring Things Out*
Anton let out a sigh after he finally finished an ad for a company who had paid him. Being a good graphic designer is _tough_. It was already getting late, even though he could have sworn he started on making the ad early. Well at least he has no reason _not _to sleep in. He trudged over to his bed, his hands feeling heavy from continuously using them for the past few hours. He didn't care about putting on pajamas, or brushing his teeth.
He quickly drifted off to sleep, dreaming about many things.
At about 7:00 a.m., Anton - who was half asleep at the time - felt an itch on his leg, and moved his hand to scratch it, only to find that it hurt quite a bit more than he expected.
"Dang!" He thought. "I really need to clip my nails."
He kept sleeping for about 2 more hours, before he woke up and saw his hand on his pillow next to him.
"Gah!" Anton yelled while jumping up, thinking there was an animal next to him. When he saw no animal there, he thought: "Must've been my mind? That's weird though. It seemed so real.".
Right after he said this, he just noticed the orange hair that obscured the top of his vision. He tried to swipe it to the right with his hand, but right after he did so, he noticed his hand. He froze for a second, then looked back at his hand. There wasn't an animal sleeping next to Anton. It was him!
"What the..." He said, looking at the rest of his body. "Why am I covered in fur?!" He asked himself aloud, and just noticed how his mouth was now a snout.
Quickly he walked over to a large mirror he had hanging on the door to his room (the mirror being on the inside of his room). He removed his shirt to get a better look at himself. He looked into the mirror, looking at his changed body. He was covered in brown fur with black blotches, had large claws, bright orange hair on top of his head as well as a bright orange small bit of fluff on his chest.
"I think I turned into a human/bear... thing." He said to himself. "But why do I have horns?" He continued, looking at the small, cream-colored horns that poked out of his hair. "Also, if I did turn into a human/bear hybrid, why is my hair orange? What kind of bear has hair on their head, let alone bright orange hair?" He asked himself, knowing he might never get an answer.
(In case you did not know, the main character of this story is my fursona, Anton Rascalle. If you are having a hard time imagining him, here's a reference sheet: www.furaffinity.net: My Fursona: Anton Rascalle by Illsent )
Anton knows when he's dreaming, and right now, he definitely was _not._
"What am I going to do? I don't think I'm human anymore; People are going to run away from me as if I'm a beast. Who knows what the government might do? I've heard a lot of creepy stuff about Area 51 and I don't wanna go there." Anton thought to himself. He decided to go on Twitter and maybe just post a small tweet saying what has happened to him to ease it in to other people. When he got to the website, though, he was flooded with news reports, people asking questions, and other people just exclaiming how strange it is, all of the listed talking about roughly 1/6 of the world turning into anthropomorphic animals. He watched a news report, which went like this:
"Hello, I am Joseph Taillern." Said a man sitting behind a news desk.
"And I am Natalie Jacobson." Said a women sitting behind the same desk.
"And this is breaking news." Both of them said together.
"Overnight, 1/6 of the human population have turned into anthropomorphic animals. Now, that is quite a mouthful, so most people have agreed on using the term "Anthro". But others have used not so nice words, such as "Mutt", "Beast", and "Animal"." Joseph said, looking at the camera.
"Now you might be thinking," Natalie said, ""What is an anthropomorphic animal?", well you're not alone; Some of the only recorded anthropomorphic animals to date are those found in Egyptian mythology. An anthropomorphic animal, or, to save our tongues, Anthro, is an animal, but in a humanoid form. Imagine a dog that stands upright, is the same size as a human, and usually speaks a language. Well, like Joe has previously said, 1/6 of the human population has been turned into these overnight, thus giving the affected some time to cope with what has happened to them. But those on the other side of the world, where this happened during the day, were not so lucky. Take a look." The news station then started playing a video captured by a security camera in China. The video went like this:
The video shows a street that has many people walking up and down it. Suddenly, some people start looking slightly in pain. Then, those that looked in pain started to change color, but the resolution wasn't good enough to see a change in texture. Some started to grow feline ears, others grew wings, etc. The Chinese equivalent of police quickly arrived, and arrested some and shot others. The video ends with the Chinese police dragging the Anthros out of the view of the camera, most likely to jail. (Video End)
"Aw. Poor guys. I guess the Chinese government doesn't yet understand that they're human. Or used to be, at least." Natalie said after the camera was back on them.
"We'll keep you updated as the story continues." Joseph said. (News Broadcast End)
Anton stared at the screen. "What happened? Why is this happening? Who caused it? Did someone cause it?" He kept thinking, until he remembered he had things to do.


----------



## Illsent (Jun 1, 2017)

Author's Note(s): Just so there's no confusion, an "unaffected" is someone who did _not_ become an Anthro.
*
Chapter 2: Questions, Questions*
Anton opened the door to his apartment, sticking only his head out at first so that he could make sure that there was nobody around; He didn't someone who hadn't heard the news see him. Well, he at least didn't want any of his neighbors to, anyway. (He didn't care about random people seeing him, because it's unlikely he would ever see them again anyway)
After making sure the coast was clear, he walked out of his apartment and took the stairs that nobody used, just in case. When he exited the building, Anton looked around to see if much had changed. The large city he lived in had many people in it, and thus he saw quite a few Anthros, most of which were walking around (understandably) shyly, with some "unaffected" - as the media called them - staring at them and murmuring to their friends. While Anton was studying the behavior of everyone, a young man (unaffected) walked up to Anton and started talking.
"Excuse me? Sir?" The young man said, tapping Anton on the shoulder.
"Oh, er, do you need something?" Anton replied.
"I'm Louis, a freelance journalist and was gathering data on Anthros. Would you mind answering a few questions?" Louis asked.
"Oh, sure. Fire away." Anton said.
"What was it like waking up - that is, if you weren't awake during the night - and being different?" Louis said, starting the interview.
"Well at first I actually didn't realize I was any different. When I woke up, I saw my hand on my pillow in front of my face, and..." Anton said, starting to chuckle. "Thought a wild animal had gotten into my apartment and found a comfy place on my pillow. I jumped up, then didn't see it anymore, so thought it was my imagination, but then I noticed that my hair had turned orange, and was obscuring the top of my vision, and when I tried to swipe it to the side with my hand, I noticed my hand was different. So after realizing I was a weird type of bear, I kind of freaked out." Anton answered.
"Ah, I see. Speaking of you being a bear-- I just realized that could come off sounding rude... Do you mind being called a bear?" Louis asked.
"I really don't mind anyone calling me anything as long as it's not super offensive." Anton replied.
"Alright. Like I was saying, you seem to be a bear but I believe I can see you have horns. Is that correct?"
"Yeah, I do. I have no idea how I got them if I turned into a bear. But I have a theory that you may want to look into; it could be a scoop." Anton said, which made Louis' eyes brighten. "Since it seems every Anthro is some type of animal here on Earth, maybe there is some breed of bear with horns. I don't know any other explanation." Anton continued.
"Fascinating!" Louis exclaimed. "So if you don't have a definite answer to the reason behind your horns, I'm guessing you don't have a definite answer for why your hair is orange? Did you dye it?"
"I'm just as clueless as you. And from what I've seen of other Anthros, it seems a lot of them have wacky colors too. This is all very strange, but I bet if we just wait, some scientists will figure it out." Anton answered.
"Hm. Alright, last question: Do you like what you have changed into?" Louis asked. This question hit Anton sort of hard, causing him to think about it for a minute.
"Well... There are some ups and downs. I mean now I'm even more different than most other people, to the point where I'm not sure I could really fit in anywhere, but on the other hand, at least now I have something to feel special about." Anton replied.
"Interesting. Thank you for your time." Louis said, putting away the notepad and pen he was writing with.
"No problem. In a strange way it was nice to talk about it." Anton said, before the two walked away.
As Anton was walking down the surprisingly empty street, a boy (unaffected), of about the age of 9, walked up to him and said: "I like your costume. Can you tell me why bunches of people are wearing them today?", before who Anton guessed to be his mother called him back to her. Anton smiled at the cute ignorance of the child, which made him long for the days when everything was so much easier, you could play with toys and friends from school all day, and not worry about the real world. Well, you know what they say: "Ignorance is bliss".


----------

